# project igi 3 not playing



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

i downloaded the project IGI3 (the plan) but when i try to open and play ,it starts well but the problem is it shows screen resolution 768 by 1024 so the appearance becomes horisontal orientation rather than vertical orientation = 1024 by 768 .
and when i try to set so as to become 1024 x 768 the game error message appears and nothing goes well.

so what to be done and it is the second setup that i downloaded from other different source apart from the previous1.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you running your monitor vertically? Why do you want vertical orientation?


----------



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

TO FLIGHT SIM GUY
may be you misunderstood me; by vertical orientation i means this screen resolution 1024 by 768 ; but when i open that game ,it automatically starts with this screen resolution 768 x 1024 . i think uyou get me now; may be try to download1 (the project igi3) and see how it works if well then send me the website or source of that game

merci beaucoup monsieur
a bientot


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Is the game running sideways, or just the resolution?


----------



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Is the game running sideways, or just the resolution?


it is the game which runs sideways once i open it and not resolution of my screen; the sceen is normal = 1024 x 768 ; yesterday i tried to connect my laptop to the external flat screen but the game still behaves the same =768 x 1024 ; i when i tried to change the game resolution to be 1024x768 instead of 768x1024 = then the game stops


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

But only the game runs sideways. You desktop is normal, right?


----------



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> But only the game runs sideways. You desktop is normal, right?


Yes that is right . But i want to play the game; so what to do?:banghead:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, try reinstalling it, and make sure it's all off the same website. Where did you download it from?


----------



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks TSF for your time,the game source is : Top Full Games And Software: Project IGI 3 The Plan Full Version PC Game Free Download
or if you insert this "(Fullypcgames.blogspot.com)The Plan" to google.com it will also show you the results
and another1 , i used frostfire ver 5.5.6 to search & download the plan


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

These types of errors or strange issues occur with games that are downloaded free from certain websites ie. Piracy. 

Purchase the game legally from an online store or vendor.

As per TSF rules: You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
software pirating


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do as advised thread now closed
Innerloop
Norwegian PC and console developer, founded in May 1996. Located in downtown Oslo, next to Norway's Parliament building and the busy shopping street Karl Johan, Innerloop currently employs 20 people. The company's first published game was the flight-simulation Joint Strike Fighter (December 1997)


----------

